# Jack in the box (1st Pneumatic)



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is a look at my first pneumatic prop... not done obviously but wonder if anyone here has done this? could use some tips on how to fasten the body to this without it getting torn to pieces. will be using a hard plastic skull with jester costume.

i did speed up the down stroke too after this video but heres a link


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks good so far. I am hoping by next year to move my skill level from small motor to pneumatics.


----------



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

i was hell bent on using only electric motors but they really limit you... i think pneumatics are easier than most people realize. it's a little costly for me but i managed to score a lot of that for free!


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

I built a jack in the box a few years ago and think I still have the pictures of the linkages etc. on one of my computers and would be happy to send them to you if you message me.
Happy Haunting coffin_creature


----------



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

oh, that is a great idea with the great stuff! Thanks... I ran a coat hanger wire through the head and the aluminum tube and it holds great but the foam would definitely help as an anti-vibration. 
And @ C.C. i would love to see your Jack in box... i cant wait to post pics of my finished product. I am running the handle with an electric motor and hooking up a "meat grinder esque" prop to it... probably a small clown turning the handle.


----------

